# Looking for a new toy hauler



## Kerri (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm out looking for a new toy hauler, but I want to find a very lite weight camper. I could use a little help with idea's.
If you know of any Please share!

Thanks
Kerri


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 28, 2012)

Look at the Gulf Stream Track and Trail.


----------

